# Sub problems... DVC, one works one don't



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I'm on my way to my girl friends house (bad luck maybe?) and once I turn on a street my subs instantly turn real quiet. So I get here and check it out (Audiobahn AW1251SE) and I check my connections... All good. I check the voice coils out with another little small amp and one works and one doesn't.....


Now I always figured they would both go at the same time if they went at all, obviously I was proved wrong. All I can be thankful for is I got them for right over 60 bucks (both brand new) and I was looking for an upgrade (maybe MA Audio?)

Now for a question. Can I still use this sub? One channel wired 2 ohm and the other channel wired 4? Or is that a no no. Or I could just bridge it to one speaker and play it until it dies...

Wierd thing was, the music wasn't even loud (absolutely no distortion or clipping at the time) so it was unexpected to say the least. 

If you have any suggestions for a guy on a budget help me out. 250-300 for both subs is what I'm looking at.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Well I'm on my way to my girl friends house (bad luck maybe?) and once I turn on a street my subs instantly turn real quiet. So I get here and check it out (Audiobahn AW1251SE) and I check my connections... All good. I check the voice coils out with another little small amp and one works and one doesn't.....
> 
> 
> Now I always figured they would both go at the same time if they went at all, obviously I was proved wrong. All I can be thankful for is I got them for right over 60 bucks (both brand new) and I was looking for an upgrade (maybe MA Audio?)
> ...


I need more clarification on the specs to answer you correctly. What speakers and what amp? What kind of an enclosure? Sealed, vented, shared chambers or separated? If its a separated vented box, are the ports seperate as well?

Sometimes one speaker will die before the other, simply because the manufacturing isn't perfect between speakers. In fact, its really common to lose one before the other now that I think about it. I have no experience with MA, so I can't comment on it. I have heard that they are ok, but I think that you might be able to do better for the same amount of money. To give you a suggestion, I need to know the amp's specs so I know what you have to work with....


----------



## sentrae91 (Dec 14, 2005)

i have these subs if there new they have a warranty. Any ways the flex wire from the terminal to the coil broke off one sub hyper extended the other to cause this no matter what box you hav this can happen audiobahn made these subs cheap 1206 t's do it as well so you can fix it temporlary but i wouldnt recomend it but alls you have to do it is solder it back together i would recomend treo or alpine ma audio is cheap


----------

